# Phoebe <3



## Ratsrule (Jun 29, 2012)

I had Phoebe for about a year and a half. A few months after her we got Dorothy, and they got along great! Phoebe was always the more laid back rat. I would take her out to watch TV with me and my mom. She'd sit there with me and just be content. I'd also let her out of her cage to roam the dining room. She loved it! 
I came downstairs this morning to get ready for work, but there was Phoebe, waiting for me to say goodbye. I held her until she left. <3 
I was so lucky to have Phoebe, she was the most gentle and sweet rat. 
I'll miss her greatly.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Im so sorry for your loss =( R.I.P Phoebe may you cross Rainbow Bridge safetly....


----------



## Ratsrule (Jun 29, 2012)

Aw I never included a picture of her! I don't know how to edit my post (at least easily anyway). 
Here's a picture of the sweetie.


----------



## SqueakSqueak (Jun 29, 2012)

What a beautiful rat! She was lucky to have found someone who loved her so much. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Valitra (Jun 27, 2012)

Awwww that's so sad! Sorry for your lost honey. 
The lovely lady surely had a happy life with such a caring owner though, and she must of felt comforted having you holding her until she passed.


----------



## Ratsrule (Jun 29, 2012)

Aww thank you everyone! Your words are very comforting


----------

